# Crested Butte, free lift tickets nov. 25th - dec. 15th



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oooooh good post Brett! Are all the Coloretards still down for doing this? Out of staters are welcome too of course! Might have to put a thread up in meets...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I started a Crested Butte meet thread here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Crested Butte was GREAT! What a deal!


----------

